# Can I test a transducer?



## Arobbins73 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was wondering if I can test a transducer on land. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The only way I have tested mine( just to see if the darn thing was working ) was put it up to my ear, if you hear it " clicking " then it's sending out a signal. That does not tell you if it's receiving a signal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

angler69 said:


> The only way I have tested mine( just to see if the darn thing was working ) was put it up to my ear, if you hear it " clicking " then it's sending out a signal. That does not tell you if it's receiving a signal.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I accidentally walked in front of mine when it was on. Strange sensation.

OP: Most fish finders mention pretty explicitly that running a transducer out of the water can damage it. That said, I've had mine on several times out of the water and it still works so I'm not sure about the reasoning behind that. If you could get it submerged in a bucket or better yet a trash can full of water, you may be able to get a reading? What and why are you trying to test exactly?


----------

